# LITTLE and VERY LARGE.



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Meighan our female Ragdoll is by no means a small cat, she is about average size for most cats, sitting next to the " big lad " you can see how big he really is. But guess who the boss is. lol.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - bless her :001_wub: She looks tiny especially with that big red paw on her shoulder


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, how gorgeous!! Two of my favourite breeds sat together in perfect harmony. Beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely pix!


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow !!!!!!!!!! :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Fabulous pics as always. Nice to see one of your raggies for a change [not that I ever get fed up of course of seeing the handsome Ozzie of course!]


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

as usual, wow, lovely pics of lovely cats.
michelle x


----------



## bobby7 (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful cats xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow stunning 

Viv xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

wow look at that size difference hahah! 
beautiful!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Love the picture 2 very stunning cats, Ozzy is HUGE


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely picture looks like you have stuck one picture next to another lol. how much does ozzy weigh now chris?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

jenny armour said:


> what a lovely picture looks like you have stuck one picture next to another lol. how much does ozzy weigh now chris?


Hi Jen, hes a steady 10kgs right now, you could put a bloody saddle on him lol.............Chris


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

raggs said:


> Hi Jen, hes a steady 10kgs right now, you could put a bloody saddle on him lol.............Chris


And I thought 6kg was big for a cat :scared: .......:lol:


----------



## fogy (Jun 26, 2011)

Lovely cats, 2nd photo made me chuckle!
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, i cannot believe how big he is, _


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2012)

That is just showing off! Love the red colouring.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

$hAzZa said:


> And I thought 6kg was big for a cat :scared: .......:lol:


Hi $HAZZA....6kgs is a big cat, we have attended many shows now with Ozzy and i think he has to be one of the biggest cats we have ever seen at a show, its not uncommon for people to stop to see him and chat with us saying they have never seen a cat that size before.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

They're beautiful    The pictures makes me laugh  

I hope my boys get biiiiiiiiiigggggg ! I love big cats  Wolfgang is 11 months old and 6kg already


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

WOW...... stunning, both of them!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i used to have a raggie that, in his prime, weighed 9.6 kg, but he was more compact than ozzy, although still very big


----------

